# RLS Snow Removal Division



## MikeRi24

Hey guys I figured I'd get some pictures of my setup on here. I'm MikeRi24 from over at LawnSite and I own Richardson's Landscape Services. I just picked up ne "new to me" truck yesterday and cleaned it up and got some things in order so I thought I'd post some pics. I plowed a few driveways already this morning and its been working out great!

1994 Chevy 3500
6.5 Turbo Diesel
122k miles
Western something or other plow (don't know the model)

some things to note: previous owner bed-linered the whole bottom half of the truck which is SWEET, newer style chevy rims, needs a seat cover, the trailer brake controller and plow controller need to be moved cuz i whack my knee on them HARD when I get out of the truck. Other than that I'm really happy. Just gotta remember to plug it in at night....forgot to do that last night and it wasn't too happy with me this morning haha


----------



## MikeRi24




----------



## DRBLawnBuster

nice work truck, i love that model chevy. Looks like you need a new scraper blade on your plow


----------



## SnowMatt13

Western UniMount Plow, probably the PRO model (will have 3 or 4 springs and a shock)
Most common sizes are 7'6" or 8'.
Great plows IMO just keep up with the maintenance.


----------



## MikeRi24

SnowMatt13;978817 said:


> Western UniMount Plow, probably the PRO model (will have 3 or 4 springs and a shock)
> Most common sizes are 7'6" or 8'.
> Great plows IMO just keep up with the maintenance.


yeah it has I think 3 springs and the shock. What maintenance should I do?


----------



## APLC

i would have bought it in a minute looks good just keep the filter clean and change the fluid and she will work forever


----------



## nflnarrowhead

6.5 Turbo Diesel has had some issues? Hope you have one of the better ones? That 6.5 is known for injector issues? Your plow is gorgeous and the GM front ends handle the wear and tear of plows well. Stay on top of the maintenance on that motor!


----------



## RCsLawncare

Very nice truck, love it!!! I want to do the bed liner to the rockers too!


----------



## nicksplowing

nice truck good luck with it


----------



## Dlongerman

looks like u need a new cutting edge... if u do alot of driveways get a back drag blade too


----------



## Lugnut

Real nice looking truck. Seems to me the headlights on the plow mount are oddly high though


----------



## Turf Commando

What happend to the seats pitbull left inside for to long...?


----------



## MikeRi24

Turf Commando;980092 said:


> What happend to the seats pitbull left inside for to long...?


I guess its just worn there...nothing a seat cover can't hide! I hate vinyl seats anyway.



nflnarrowhead;979028 said:


> 6.5 Turbo Diesel has had some issues? Hope you have one of the better ones? That 6.5 is known for injector issues? Your plow is gorgeous and the GM front ends handle the wear and tear of plows well. Stay on top of the maintenance on that motor!


I read a lot before making this purchase, and I while a lot of people dislike these motors, 90% of the "problems" can actually be solved and prevented in the future by very easy fixes/modifications. The plow is actually pretty rough...VERY rusty the guy who was selling it just threw a quick coat of pain on it before he sold it haha the rust should be starting to seep back through any day now. I intend to take it all part and sandblast it and re-finish it over the summer.


----------



## f250man

Nice loooking set up


----------



## 90w250mm

is that seat custom??? it is a good lookin' truck tho hope it works out for you


----------



## cleansweep007

I was just going say that Lugnut. What's the deal with the lights sitting so high ?


----------



## MikeRi24

cleansweep007;980730 said:


> I was just going say that Lugnut. What's the deal with the lights sitting so high ?


couldn't tell you...when the plow is up and angled all the way, whatever light thats on the high side just barely clears the top of the plow.


----------



## doo-man

Typical thing with the chevy/gmc trucks with bench seats the wear out same spot, I also have the seat issue, I am looking to recover mine or look for a good replacement from the bone yard.


----------



## nms0219

If you want i know a guy in lancaster that can redo that seat and make it like new. Did one for me for $150. new foam and fabric.


----------



## MikeRi24

nms0219;981541 said:


> If you want i know a guy in lancaster that can redo that seat and make it like new. Did one for me for $150. new foam and fabric.


Thats good to know....I am prob going to just get a $30 seat cover for it because it'll get trashed by the end of summer anyway, and then I can just throw it out and put another one on there.


----------



## MikeRi24

Well its that time of year again....for those of you that are on Lawn Site you already know this, but I purchased a new truck. The old diesel was getting, well, OLD. The plow needed a little more work than I remembered when I put it away in the spring, and the truck was getting to the point where it needed a good amount of work also. I threw it on Craigslist to see what I could get for it, and interestingly enough a guy made me an offer I couldn't refuse so I sold it and moved on.

THE REPLACEMENT: 
2006 Chevy 2500HD 6.0 gas (sucks)
7'6" Boss Standard Duty straight blade
Factory Plow Prep Package
Yes, its the same color as the old one.


----------



## MikeRi24

I have since added a Back Rack, LED mini-lightbar, grill lights, CB, switchbox and scanner. Yes I know, I ran out of black zip ties. thats a project for this weekend.

cant figure out how ti imbed the video, but here it is


----------



## chevyman51

what are the lights in the grill they look good and that is a nice truck.


----------



## MikeRi24

chevyman51;1117575 said:


> what are the lights in the grill they look good and that is a nice truck.


they are just cheap eBay specials. I was skeptical at first but a few friends have the same ones and have had good luck with them Everything is just 3M taped and has harness plugs so if one goes out they are easy to replace. Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## tls22

very nice


----------



## MikeRi24

finally got the plow controller mounted. I was hoping to NOT drill any more holes in my floor but thats where they ended up. Turned out goof though, its out of the way of everything but still in perfect reach. Also a pic of my plow.


----------



## Dan85

I think I saw your truck sitting outside of Santoras today? Looks Good.


----------



## nms0219

Looks good mike, going to have to stop by the shop I bought a new holland L170 skid steer today.


----------



## MikeRi24

Dan85;1131122 said:


> I think I saw your truck sitting outside of Santoras today? Looks Good.


Yup you caught me! haha



nms0219;1131318 said:


> Looks good mike, going to have to stop by the shop I bought a new holland L170 skid steer today.


sounds good I'll actually be out that way tomorrow. maybe we can do lunch?


----------



## KMBertog

as long as you maintain the plow/fluids you will be golden! good luck this winter!


----------



## MikeRi24

had a MONSTER of a lake-effect snow storm in the southern-tier over the last couple days. I've been hearing reports of anywhere from 3-5 feet. Plowed a little storm for Dstosh up north Wednesday for a couple hours (forgot the camera), and then yesterday morning headed down to to the south towns to help out a couple family members. It was pretty intense. The thru-way has been shut down for over 2 days, people stranded in their cars for over 30 hours now, its just a mess. and the snow is all that wet heavy stuff its like concrete, you pretty much need a pay loader or skid steer to do anything. Just a few pics I took while I was down there, keep in mind this was about 9 yesterday morning and it snowed heavy non stop until about 3 this morning. Unreal. As for my route here, I could go outside and cut lawns right now haha not even a flake!


----------



## BMB Plowing

soo lucky, not even a flake up here either. I'd really like to be plowing right now.


----------



## Dan85

It's amazing how much snow fell and absolutely paralyzed the region! I was in Cheektowaga today and saw some of the snow banks, they were huge! How did your truck/plow setup do?

Unfortunately, my boss doesn't want to commit any of our loaders or plows to the storm, so that's kind of a bummer. Would have loved to get some hours in on this. 

Also, I'm sending you a PM about a possible job if you're interested.


----------



## MikeRi24

Dan85;1136981 said:


> It's amazing how much snow fell and absolutely paralyzed the region! I was in Cheektowaga today and saw some of the snow banks, they were huge! How did your truck/plow setup do?
> 
> Unfortunately, my boss doesn't want to commit any of our loaders or plows to the storm, so that's kind of a bummer. Would have loved to get some hours in on this.
> 
> Also, I'm sending you a PM about a possible job if you're interested.


the truck was great, until I was leaving the Tim Hortons on Transit near Losson and my brake pedal went to the floor and i slid out into transit and almost got T-bones by an 18 wheeler. I have no idea what the hell happened but a 4 year old truck with under 40,000 miles should NOT be blowing brake lines IMO.

I have more pics and some videos from today I will post. Left my camera in the truck while its at the shop. oops.


----------



## MikeRi24

some pics and a video of when I went out with one of my friends yesterday to do some plowing in the southern tier. didn't get any pics of my truck in action, although we were taking turns going at it on this driveway.


----------



## nms0219

nice mike, Should have seen me and fred at the trailer park.


----------



## MikeRi24

been having quite a few plowable events. the one last monday was a mess. blew a brake line on the truck so it was down for a bit (this is why I bought a new truck....to avoid breakdowns!!!) so thank god for good friends with plows that helped me out, especially, Nick (nms0219). pretty much have been getting up to at least check the snowfall every day.

I have quite a few video clips that I am starting to compile for my 2010/2011 plowing video. should be a good one. Heres a video I dug up from like 3 years ago when I plowed with my old Jeep. I dont know what I was thinking back then haha


----------



## nms0219

ha ha mike I still dont know what you are thinking. lol


----------



## shott8283

screw the truck,, more pics of the fire house!!!!!!! 

j/k 

looks good.


----------



## MikeRi24

nms0219;1156872 said:


> ha ha mike I still dont know what you are thinking. lol


I say the same thing about you, Nick!



shott8283;1156876 said:


> screw the truck,, more pics of the fire house!!!!!!!
> 
> j/k
> 
> looks good.


www.eggertsvillehose.com


----------



## MikeRi24

well, havent been on here in a while! Lots of updates. Had a few decent storms that I plowed. I have a lot of pics and video clips I will be putting together for one big video at the end of the season. I hate to say it but this winter has SUCKED! I thought the reason I bought a new truck was to not have to deal with problems and breakdown EVERY time I went out to plow. Apparently that has not been the case. As many of you know, I had the whole fiasco with the CEL in which the dealer had the truck for the majority of the first month I owned it. On top of that, I have since replaced the wheel speed sensors, blew a brake line, replaced the fan clutch, and now it needs u-joints, a tranny line, and there is a HORRIBLE clunking in the front end. After the last storm, I also had to replace the lift ram on the plow. Remember, this truck is an '06 with 38.500 miles. I have only put about 2500 miles on since I bought it and it has been babied since then. I feel that this vehicle should not be having all these issues, and while I love it aside from the problems, I cannot afford to continue to dump money into this vehicle and deal with its unreliability. I talked to the dealer and they agreed to take it back and give me a refund under the NY State Lemon Law. I'm going there tomorrow to sort out the details. I will keep you updated on what I get, what plow is on it, etc.


----------



## exmark

MikeRi24;1201664 said:


> well, havent been on here in a while! Lots of updates. Had a few decent storms that I plowed. I have a lot of pics and video clips I will be putting together for one big video at the end of the season. I hate to say it but this winter has SUCKED! I thought the reason I bought a new truck was to not have to deal with problems and breakdown EVERY time I went out to plow. Apparently that has not been the case. As many of you know, I had the whole fiasco with the CEL in which the dealer had the truck for the majority of the first month I owned it. On top of that, I have since replaced the wheel speed sensors, blew a brake line, replaced the fan clutch, and now it needs u-joints, a tranny line, and there is a HORRIBLE clunking in the front end. After the last storm, I also had to replace the lift ram on the plow. Remember, this truck is an '06 with 38.500 miles. I have only put about 2500 miles on since I bought it and it has been babied since then. I feel that this vehicle should not be having all these issues, and while I love it aside from the problems, I cannot afford to continue to dump money into this vehicle and deal with its unreliability. I talked to the dealer and they agreed to take it back and give me a refund under the NY State Lemon Law. I'm going there tomorrow to sort out the details. I will keep you updated on what I get, what plow is on it, etc.


 Well ill be honest with you its because its a chevy lol. Yeah that really sucks man. Get rid of that thing as soon as you can. Its probably all from the original owner, who didn't take care of it and or abused it. Either way I hope it all works out for you. Good luck and cant wait to see the pics and vid.


----------



## MikeRi24

exmark;1201702 said:


> Well ill be honest with you its because its a chevy lol. Yeah that really sucks man. Get rid of that thing as soon as you can. Its probably all from the original owner, who didn't take care of it and or abused it. Either way I hope it all works out for you. Good luck and cant wait to see the pics and vid.


haha I don't want to get into the Ford vs Chevy vs Dodge thing here. I've always had GM trucks, my parents have always had GMs and never had any issues before. I truly believe that no matter who makes it, they all have lemons and this is one of them. As long as the dealer can make i right I will be happy. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another Chevy.


----------



## exmark

MikeRi24;1202115 said:


> haha I don't want to get into the Ford vs Chevy vs Dodge thing here. I've always had GM trucks, my parents have always had GMs and never had any issues before. I truly believe that no matter who makes it, they all have lemons and this is one of them. As long as the dealer can make i right I will be happy. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another Chevy.


 haha I was messing with yea. I had a chevy before this truck and it was a lemon. The engine went out at 58,000. After that I was still having problems with every other part in it. Seemed like every other week something was happening. Got rid of that thing as soon as I could.


----------



## EGLC

MikeRi24;1201664 said:


> well, havent been on here in a while! Lots of updates. Had a few decent storms that I plowed. I have a lot of pics and video clips I will be putting together for one big video at the end of the season. I hate to say it but this winter has SUCKED! I thought the reason I bought a new truck was to not have to deal with problems and breakdown EVERY time I went out to plow. Apparently that has not been the case. As many of you know, I had the whole fiasco with the CEL in which the dealer had the truck for the majority of the first month I owned it. On top of that, I have since replaced the wheel speed sensors, blew a brake line, replaced the fan clutch, and now it needs u-joints, a tranny line, and there is a HORRIBLE clunking in the front end. After the last storm, I also had to replace the lift ram on the plow. Remember, this truck is an '06 with 38.500 miles. I have only put about 2500 miles on since I bought it and it has been babied since then. I feel that this vehicle should not be having all these issues, and while I love it aside from the problems, I cannot afford to continue to dump money into this vehicle and deal with its unreliability. I talked to the dealer and they agreed to take it back and give me a refund under the NY State Lemon Law. I'm going there tomorrow to sort out the details. I will keep you updated on what I get, what plow is on it, etc.


wow thats some really bad luck! I had a '03 2500hd 6.0L LS model with 92k miles and all I ever had to do with it was adjust the e-brake and put new rear drive shaft seals on it. truck was a workhorse too...50k of its life it pulled either a 18' or 20' trailer and plowed with a 8'6 pro plus. good luck with what you get to replace this truck with :salute: at-least your dealer isn't trying to screw you over and deny the issues you're having with it like most would


----------



## IA Farmer

Thats some bad luck. Are they takeing your plow also? Best of luck and keep us posted. Hopefully you can get something soon to replace it.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Truck looks great; too bad your having all the problems! Good luck getting the issues all resolved.


----------



## MikeRi24

funny how things work. I go into the dealer expecting to pick out a new truck, and all of a sudden its "oh, this is a plow truck, all those things are normal!" when half of the stuff that went wrong was before a flake of snow ever fell this season and oh by the way they sold it to me with the plow. so, long story short, after several rounds of back and forth arguing, I am taking them to court over it.


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor

Front axle seals are common on these trucks, maybe the diff ran low on fluid? Man that sucks, sounds like some bad luck. That should be a really solid combo for ya. 6.0 with the 4l80e tranny is a pretty proven set-up. Be sure to use the R-1, 1-R shift pattern to avoid any reverse band issues with the tranny. Ball joints, pittman/ idler combo, tie rods etc every 2-3 years are a given when plowing with IFS. Keep your fluids flushed and fresh and you should be plowing for years to come. Good luck, I hope it all works out!


----------



## MikeRi24

the 2010-2011 video. enjoy!


----------



## EGLC

As others have said mike all those repairs are typical for a plow truck, I didn't realize you bought the truck WITH the plow....now if they gave you a warranty with the truck that is a different story and if that is the case good luck in court!! :waving: :salute:

seems like the truck was pretty beat on for 38k miles.....I think with a good lawyer and good service records you should be OK.


----------



## MikeRi24

EGLC;1231798 said:


> As others have said mike all those repairs are typical for a plow truck, I didn't realize you bought the truck WITH the plow....now if they gave you a warranty with the truck that is a different story and if that is the case good luck in court!! :waving: :salute:
> 
> seems like the truck was pretty beat on for 38k miles.....I think with a good lawyer and good service records you should be OK.


In NY by law they have to give you a used vehicle warranty. There are different classifications/warranty lengths depending on the year and mileage, but this one should be under the 3 month, 3,000 mile one, which all the problems I had should be covered. And yes, the plow DID come on it when I bought it, so I really don't see what the issue is. I could understand if I put the plow on after and they said it was because of that but its how they sold it so if they don't want to warranty with kind of stuff then they should sell plow trucks I guess.


----------



## deere615

AWESOME Video mike great job!


----------



## Dan85

Great video Mike!

What brand/model are the lights in your grill? We're looking for some surface mount lights, not sure if those are or not.


----------



## PTSolutions

Did u say 38.5 or 38,500 miles when you bought it?


----------



## nms0219

38k is what it had


----------



## MikeRi24

Dan85;1232058 said:


> Great video Mike!
> 
> What brand/model are the lights in your grill? We're looking for some surface mount lights, not sure if those are or not.


they are just cheap eBay ones. You can get 4 of them with a crappy controller for like $25 shipped. I used a better flasher and hooked them up to the switch box.



nms0219;1233264 said:


> 38k is what it had


35,548 when I picked it up, it has I think 39,193 now I think


----------



## chevyman51

MikeRi24;1233329 said:


> they are just cheap eBay ones. You can get 4 of them with a crappy controller for like $25 shipped. I used a better flasher and hooked them up to the switch box.
> 
> Do you have a link to where which ones they are?


----------



## MikeRi24

chevyman51;1233971 said:


> MikeRi24;1233329 said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are just cheap eBay ones. You can get 4 of them with a crappy controller for like $25 shipped. I used a better flasher and hooked them up to the switch box.
> 
> Do you have a link to where which ones they are?
> 
> 
> 
> sorry havent been on here in a while. Just search on ebay motors for amber LED or amber strobe theres like a million results that come up, all from the same place. They ship from China so it takes like 2 weeks to get them. They made it through the winter, theres a little moisture in a couple of them (less than in my expensive light bar. not happy about that one) but they still work flawlessly! theres a bunch of different combos you can get they have 3-tiered ones, amber and white ones....whatever you want basically.
> 
> I think we are finally done with snow now. Put the plow in storage, and put my new rims and tires on. Obviously the rims and GM and the tires are Cooper Discoverer STs size 285/75/16. I had to crank the torsion bars a little and trim the plastic bumper trim, but they fit. I also took the side steps off. Always hated those things but the wife liked them so she could get in. I told her to jump lol
Click to expand...


----------



## JTVLandscaping

Great Video...I've been waiting years to have a season with no mechanical issues, best of luck through the summer


----------



## MikeRi24

well, it has been quite a while since I've been on here, however we are starting to stir the pot in getting ready for winter....the landscaping end of my business has really exploded this year, I am hoping that carries over into snow season, and so far its looking good. I have a new addition to the fleet:




























its a 1999 K2500 with a 454 big block. 109k on the clock. For a OBS GM, this thing is CLEAN! the cab corners are even perfect! It is going to need some work before winter, obviously needs a plow, and some lighting and a new set of tires. will be getting the full tuneup and all fluids changed out.. I am going to go with the "under-cover" lighting and forego the back rack, this truck will most likely be getting a dump insert come spring. I have already found a tailgate for it and bought a set of the silver center caps that are supposed to go on those wheels. hope this will be a good truck for me for a few years in addition to my 2006!


----------



## vegaman04

Nice addition, what happened to the lawsuit with the 06?


----------



## EGLC

roughly what did you spend on that truck...I'm at a crossroad right now it's either a cheap $6-8k truck or I'm gonna go to a $25k truck


----------



## srl28

^^^In the same boat! Hardly any decent used trucks out there and with the new models coming out and leftovers on top of 0% financing, new trucks look better and better


----------



## MikeRi24

vegaman04;1302407 said:


> Nice addition, what happened to the lawsuit with the 06?


Ended up settling. I submitted receipts for all the parts I had to put into it on my own and from other companies (friends of mine) I had to "hire" and "pay" to plow for me while the truck was broken. I was reimbursed for my expenses.Since I had all those issues and worked the bugs out in like January or so I think, I havent had ANY issues with the truck and its been a great truck.

As far as the maroon truck goes, I got it for $2,500. It needs a drivers side exhaust manifold. Thats getting done right now and will probably be in the $5-600 range, and like I said it needs 4 tires and a couple other small things. By the time I'm done with it, it'll have probably another 2 grand into it, and then a plow.

It really was a find, I almost bought it sight unseen, I found it on CL and it was in Rochester (about an hour and a half away) and I called the guy, got the details on it and he said someone was coming back for a second look the next day so I knew I pretty much wanted it so I PayPal-ed him a deposit til I could get out there a couple days later and the chance I took payed off. I couldnt drive it back because the manifold was leaking so bad, so before I left to go out there I Googled "auto shippers Rochester NY" and called the first place theat came up which happened to be next door (literally) to the shop where the truck was and they only wanted $65 to ship it to Buffalo so I went out there, looked at the truck, it was just as good as it sounded on the phone so I paid for it then walked next door and paid for the shipping and 3 days later it was at my house. The whole thing really worked out great, I'll never have any vehicle transaction go that smooth ever again I'm sure haha


----------



## MikeRi24

bought a back blade today. not sure which truck its going on yet. Needs a little paint, but everything is there and it works just fine


----------



## MikeRi24

Some updated pic of my "fleet" ......

I recently installed the 2008+ new-body style roof marker lights on the 2006 2500HD. These are the RECON LED ones









An updated pic of the '99 K2500. I added better centercaps, and found a tailgate for it and had my buddy paint it real quick. Lots of imperfections in it, but I dont really care its going to get banged up anyways so none of that really bothers me


















And the 2 together










The K2500 should be getting a plow on it here in the next couple weeks.


----------



## WilliamOak

Take the k2500 into a paint shop and get an economy paint job to match the 2500hd!


----------



## MikeRi24

WilliamOak;1308973 said:


> Take the k2500 into a paint shop and get an economy paint job to match the 2500hd!


I'd really like to, but it'll prob never happen though. We don't even have a Macco around here.


----------



## MikeRi24

My add thats going to be on the front page of the classified in the local paper....I always get a good amount of calls from this every year. I think its because theres a lot of people, like myself, specify which area they service in the add, so its easier for people to pick one to call. Problem is, you HAVE to go on the front page, if you're in the regular "snoplowing" section, forget it. I do not advertise in here anymore for landscaping, as on any given week theres at least 30 other landscapers in there. The one week this spring I counted 98 landscapers advertising!


----------



## MikeRi24

Purchased a plow for the '99 this week. Its a Boss Standard Duty Poly. Previous owner took the Boss Smarlights off for whatever reason. Would have been nice if they were there, but it wasnt a deal breaker for me, nor am I going to go out and spend $500 on a set of new ones. The plow is in good shape, needs a little cleaning up but its all there and works great. It did not come with ANY truck side stuff, but I was able to source that over the weekend.










Also picked up a nice Whelen Edge 9M Mini for the '99 as well and a back rack. That should all be getting put on this week and I'm hoping to get the plow mount and wiring done next weekend. This truck is coming together nicely, I'm happy with it.


----------



## MikeRi24

Installed the Whelen Edge lightbar and Back Rack on the red truck today.

First attempt at the light bar....I didnt like how high it was above the cab....









.....so I modified the light bar bracket and I'm much happier how it came out the second time around!


----------



## vegaman04

Much nicer with the lower mount.


----------



## MikeRi24

Made a separate thread just for the whole project of the red truck because it was getting to be a lot...and it still isnt done!
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=130204


----------



## MikeRi24

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## MikeRi24

FINALLY got to plow yesterday! and it was a LONG day 14 hours in the truck. Considering we plowed on Friday the 13th, things could have been worse. We had one small "incident" and my plow almost started on fire, but otherwise both trucks ran great and we had no customer complaints so I guess it could have been worse. Probably won't be able to say "first time out" for plowing on Jan 13th for VERY long time again haha

When my worker and I met up for coffee after the first "round" ....no idea who owns that white Chevy, just happened to be there.


----------



## JLsDmax

trucks look good, lucky you finally got snow, looks like my first plow is going to be later than it ever has been. lets hope it isnt in february.


----------



## nms0219

That was a fun storm, nothing like the first time out durring a mid day storm with high winds. I love the crazy traffic. I think some of my guys spent more time in traffic than plowing.


----------



## MikeRi24

JLsDmax;1414211 said:


> trucks look good, lucky you finally got snow, looks like my first plow is going to be later than it ever has been. lets hope it isnt in february.


Everything I do is seasonal contracts, so I've been making out good this year.



nms0219;1414495 said:


> That was a fun storm, nothing like the first time out durring a mid day storm with high winds. I love the crazy traffic. I think some of my guys spent more time in traffic than plowing.


Yea at one point the light at Millersport and Sheridan was out and it took me almost an hour to get from Sheridan and Sweethome to Sheridan and Harlem. Was stuck in the left lane and tried but couldnt even get over to get to the side streets either.


----------



## deere615

I didnt know yours were all seasonals, Thats great for ya this year!! how much did you guys get from that storm


----------



## MikeRi24

deere615;1414769 said:


> I didnt know yours were all seasonals, Thats great for ya this year!! how much did you guys get from that storm


Yeah well it has been a good year for not plowing but with all this extra time I have been getting around to fixing things and doing projects that I've been meaning to do for a while so I'm still spending money just not on gas and labor. I think they said the final total was 6" but it was REALLY windy so some places had bare spots and some had 2' drifts. and it was an ALL day event too with the wind.


----------



## nms0219

We had between 8-12 " but like you said lots of drifts. We had a 4' drift at one property.


----------



## deere615

MikeRi24;1414884 said:


> Yeah well it has been a good year for not plowing but with all this extra time I have been getting around to fixing things and doing projects that I've been meaning to do for a while so I'm still spending money just not on gas and labor. I think they said the final total was 6" but it was REALLY windy so some places had bare spots and some had 2' drifts. and it was an ALL day event too with the wind.


Yeah I hear ya loud and clear on still spend $$ but its nice to have them still coming in that you can spend them! Ya we had the wind to it was freezing


----------



## leftynetter23

MikeRi24;1414193 said:


> We had one small "incident" and my plow almost started on fire, but otherwise both trucks ran great.


How did your plow almost start on fire?


----------



## MikeRi24

leftynetter23;1417466 said:


> How did your plow almost start on fire?


as it was getting dark, I noticed my drivers side plow headlight was out. I also noticed my turn signal on the plow and cracked off and was hanging by the wires, so I figured they prob pulled the headlight wires out. since the grommet for the housing was also hanging down. I have no idea how the turn signal came off, it looks like the screw holding it into the crossbar might have rusted through and broke off. Anyway, I stopped home to fix the headlight and tie up the turn signal, so I put all that back together turned the headlights on and heard a loud POP and smoke started coming out of the headlight housing. I pulled it back apart real quick and the ballast for the HIDs that I put in my plow literally exploded and was melting/burning. I pulled the other headlight apart quick and just put the regular bulbs back in to finish plowing for the day and I haven't had a chance to look at it since. I'm guessing water or something got in there (it is normally water-tight) and shorted something out. I havent had a problem with them up until then, and the passenger side one was/still is working fine.


----------



## nms0219

Thats weird. Got lucky on that one.


----------



## MikeRi24

Put the fleet to work again the other night. Everything went smooth this time....


----------



## MikeRi24

So...since the last pictures I posted, we only plowed 2 more times...really could have been one but it was one of those "everyone else jumped off the bridge so I had jump too" situations. Plowed a grand total of 4 times this year compared to 32 last year. Still have a few more weeks in the season but the extended forecast is showing temps in the upper 40s to low 50s.....


----------



## MikeRi24

Pulled the plow stakes today. Its been steady in the 50s and 60s for the last week and a half and they are forecasting highs in the UPPER 70S FOR NEXT WEEK!! I think winter is officially over.










and we only plowed 4 times this year...compared to I think 34 last year...crazy!


----------



## MikeRi24

Still have 12 days to go but on 10/14 I will be celebrating my 2-year anniversary with my '06....so heres what it looked like the day I brought it home vs what it looks like today. I'd say its come a long way, and I love it!


----------



## Deerewashed

how big are the whips


----------



## wolfmobile8

It has come along way that's for sure haha. Sharp truck man looks good.


----------



## CAT 245ME

If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the new tow mirrors and how much?

I've been wanting to ditch my stock small mirrors on my 2500HD.


----------



## IMAGE

Sharp truck!!!


----------



## chevyman51

CAT 245ME;1506525 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the new tow mirrors and how much?
> 
> I've been wanting to ditch my stock small mirrors on my 2500HD.


Check eBay I got mine off there for 179.


----------



## MikeRi24

Deerewashed;1495847 said:


> how big are the whips


24" I think? I don't remember exactly. They might be 30" or 36" actually.



wolfmobile8;1495921 said:


> It has come along way that's for sure haha. Sharp truck man looks good.





IMAGE;1506544 said:


> Sharp truck!!!


Thank You!



CAT 245ME;1506525 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the new tow mirrors and how much?
> 
> I've been wanting to ditch my stock small mirrors on my 2500HD.





chevyman51;1506568 said:


> Check eBay I got mine off there for 179.


eBay is where I got mine.


----------



## MikeRi24

Getting to be that time of year again....winter wheels on and picked up this 9'2" V-plow. It needs some work but its all there. 









Also will be throwing a new set of tires on #2 (the '99 2500) and hopefully get #3 (the '98 3500) into service for a backup truck at the very least.


----------



## wolfmobile8

looks good with the vee on but needs some fisher stainless haha


----------



## cet

Truck looks fantastic. You are going to be quite happy with the Vee blade, big step up from a 7.5 straight blade.


----------



## MikeRi24

I threw in the towel on my diesel truck project. I just don't have the time to get it done before winter. I'm in the process of trying to unload that and the parts truck I bought for it at the moment. I'm gonna take a good hit on it, but hey everyone makes mistakes sometimes.

Anyway, I bought this today:



























Its a 1992 Chevy K2500 has a 350 in it. The truck only has 62,000 miles on it, and overall its in good shape. Runs beautiful. About the only thing it needs is a cab corner and the dent in the door popped out. It came with a plow but its an ancient Western cable controlled one. Thats going up for sale ASAP. The one good thing about the diesel truck failure is I got the Boss plow mount and wiring out of it that will all go on this truck. I picked it up for a good deal, its older but like I said it runs very well and will make a good backup/extra truck.


----------



## CAT 245ME

Isn't that the red truck plowing in some of your youtube videos from a winter or two ago?


----------



## durafish

man wish i could find a clean obs like that been looking for one for a while..mind saying what you paid for it?


----------



## MikeRi24

CAT 245ME;1512259 said:


> Isn't that the red truck plowing in some of your youtube videos from a winter or two ago?


you have a good eye, and you're close because both trucks are '92 and both are red with red interior, but the one that my friend owns is a 6.5 Diesel and has like 240,000 miles on it, this one is a gasser.



durafish;1512265 said:


> man wish i could find a clean obs like that been looking for one for a while..mind saying what you paid for it?


$3600. He was asking $4750, and I was on the fence about buying it so I lowballed with my offer and he took it right away, so I was surprised.


----------



## durafish

yea it seems to get a clean old truck you got to give some cash...i think i might get a super clean 99 obs gmc 2500 without a plow for $3700

have anymore pics of the other obs with the mirrors?


----------



## mass1589

nice trucks!!! i love my OBS K3500. i plowed the small storm we got here in mass last night and it handled the fisher mm great! 


do you plow with the 285's?? i found i was slipping a little....i ight throw my 265's back on...


----------



## MikeRi24

durafish;1512270 said:


> yea it seems to get a clean old truck you got to give some cash...i think i might get a super clean 99 obs gmc 2500 without a plow for $3700
> 
> have anymore pics of the other obs with the mirrors?


ummm I've got this one, I think the drivers mirror is folded in though









this one its in the background


















this one its also in the background (and was on TV lol)









I can take some more. I should really get a fleet picture before winter.



mass1589;1512346 said:


> nice trucks!!! i love my OBS K3500. i plowed the small storm we got here in mass last night and it handled the fisher mm great!
> 
> do you plow with the 285's?? i found i was slipping a little....i ight throw my 265's back on...


on which truck? my 2006? that had 285s last summer and now has 305s but they come off in the winter for a set of stock size 245s, the '99 has 245s year round and I'm not sure what size the '92 has I didnt look that close but I dont think they are that big maybe 265s?


----------



## durafish

Those look good. Plan on painting the new truck to match? That would really good and clean.


----------



## 2_Djinn

What made ya bail out on the diesel truck project. Gotta have something to do while it doesn't snow. lol


----------



## MikeRi24

durafish;1512679 said:


> Those look good. Plan on painting the new truck to match? That would really good and clean.


no not gonna paint this one. At this point I'd rather have the money from the body shop to plow there rather than get a truck fixed, and this one also needs a lot more body work to be in good enough condition to where it would be worth painting. And at the end of the day, its still a 20 year old truck....a very nice 20 year old truck but still a 20 year old truck.



2_Djinn;1512718 said:


> What made ya bail out on the diesel truck project. Gotta have something to do while it doesn't snow. lol


I picked up a few more larger plowing contracts and i needed a truck that is ready to go like NOW. I just don't have the time to mess around with the diesel truck right now and I just want to get out of the project and get some money back out of it. Trust me, theres always plenty to do in the winter when it's not snowing haha


----------



## mass1589

wow i like that black obs chevy.....im looking for the same set of tow mirrors. i cant find a used set anywhere online. i may just pull the trigger on ebay soon, the best ive seen them for was 160.


----------



## durafish

Hey mass I found them for $155 on eBay if you type in 97 gmc mirrors look through the pages you should find them.


----------



## MikeRi24

mass1589;1513043 said:


> wow i like that black obs chevy.....im looking for the same set of tow mirrors. i cant find a used set anywhere online. i may just pull the trigger on ebay soon, the best ive seen them for was 160.


its dark blue. ebay is where I got my tow mirrors from.


----------



## dreamer

*Fog lights*

I noticed that when you got the truck you did not have fog lights. Did you buy a new air dam and put them in? Did you put the switch in also?


----------



## MikeRi24

dreamer;1515066 said:


> I noticed that when you got the truck you did not have fog lights. Did you buy a new air dam and put them in? Did you put the switch in also?


My truck had the plugs for the foglights already in the valence, tucked up on top of the bumper brackets. The GM build list for the SNow Plow Prep package says something about it being pre-wired for auxiliary lighting, and it mentions that twice but worded slightly different, so I'm not sure if its referring to the aux lighting pre-wire tucked up in the headliner (for a lightbar) or of possibly the fog light wiring is part of that too. With my truck, I just bought the cheapest fog lights I could from Rock Auto (because they'll prob get destroyed plowing cuz snow always packs in there), and the switch off eBay. The switch is the whole assembly with the cargo light switch. I also had to buy a relay from the parts store to plug into the factory location, I cant remember if it goes in the pannel on the side of the dash or under the hood. Its labeled though. As long as you have those connectors above the bumper all you need to do it hook up the lights, plug the relay in and plug the new switch in and thats it. I read somewhere that you need to have the computer re-programmed by the dealer for them to work, but mine work perfectly fine so idk about that. I also had to cut the holes in the valence, I used a dremel tool its not perfect when you look up close but I didn't want to buy a new one AND take the whole bumper off to switch it out. GM does make a factory add-on foglight kit, it includes the lights, the whole wiring harness (in case your truck isnt pre-wired), the relay, switch and a whole new valence with the cutouts. Your dealer can order it for about $240-300. I didn;t want to spend the money so I by piecing it together I spend easily under $100 (not including the HID kit I have in there).


----------



## DieselSlug

Aww man, that 92 looks like a good buy. I wanted to see what would come of the 6.5 under your hands. Would have been a nice rig.


----------



## FF/P215

Mike, quick question, any SES in the '99? Timbrens, keys, something along those lines?

Oh, and nice fleet!


----------



## MikeRi24

FF/P215;1539449 said:


> Mike, quick question, any SES in the '99? Timbrens, keys, something along those lines?
> 
> Oh, and nice fleet!


If by "SES" you mean Service Engine Soon then yes it comes on and off all the time haha something with an O2 sensor I keep forgetting to replace.

It has Timbrens in the back with an extra "puck" in it. I think I may have cranked the t-bars just a little last year when I put the plow on but I can't remember. The back always looks low because that dumper, for whatever reason, sits higher in the front even when its down all the way so it makes the truck look like its sagging in the back when its really not. I have to look into that this winter because it really bothers me.


----------



## MikeRi24

DieselSlug;1536172 said:


> Aww man, that 92 looks like a good buy. I wanted to see what would come of the 6.5 under your hands. Would have been a nice rig.


Yeah it needed a few minor things, typical chevy front end job (tie rods, pitman arm/idler arm) and a small patch in the frame (as in there was a hole the size of a quarter but I had it patched just in case) and it needed brake lines....just some nuts and bolts type stuff. I still have to wire the light bar and backup lights as well as install the 2-way. I have the plow mount on but still need to wire it, I have been moving into my new shop this week so once I get organized there I'll get working on it. Good thing it hasnt snowed yet!


----------



## JLsDmax

Any pics of the back blade you had pictures of, a while back? Do u still have/use it?


----------



## MikeRi24

JLsDmax;1541192 said:


> Any pics of the back blade you had pictures of, a while back? Do u still have/use it?


Yeah I still have it. Its on my '06 right now. I'm about to run out to Lowes so I'll take a couple pics of it I wish I was able to find another decent used one over the off season for one of the other trucks, now that I have one I'd never plow driveways without one again!


----------



## MikeRi24

Had the first and second storm of the year over the past few days. Wednesday night through Thursday we got 12" dumped on us and then yesterday we got a little 3" storm. I didnt really get any pics from the first storm because we were just going crazy not only was it the first plow of the the year but it was also the most snow we've had to push in a LONG time (after last year). Got a few pics last night though.

My 9'2" Boss that I stripped and repainted before the season. This is inside my new shop I will have to get some better pics once I clean up. My buddies Ford is sitting behind it.










The '92 AKA "#3" finally got the old Western off and the Boss plow put on 


















Fueling up the 2 gas hogs.


----------



## MikeRi24

A few more.....



















The fleet:


----------



## nms0219

Looking good mike, I got to get a picture of my fleet up... Been some changes...

Forgot to ask Hows Nicks tranny doing?


----------



## EGLC

what happened to the diesel?


----------



## nms0219

Some work photos.... Last two with the skid steer had to move the whole pile today.... They are getting a new air filtration system and it's going behind the building... Was kinda nice cause it turned into an excavation job. Nice way to start the new year.


----------



## DieselSlug

I want to get a pair of those tow mirrors form my 94', but i want the ones with the fancy LED turn signal indicators lol.


----------



## MikeRi24

EGLC;1552589 said:


> what happened to the diesel?


It just became too much of a project and I ran out of time to get it ready before winter. I ditched it and cut my losses and picked up the '92 which so far has been an incredible truck!



DieselSlug;1552972 said:


> I want to get a pair of those tow mirrors form my 94', but i want the ones with the fancy LED turn signal indicators lol.


I thought the same but didn't want to run wired through my doors.



nms0219;1552971 said:


> Some work photos.... Last two with the skid steer had to move the whole pile today.... They are getting a new air filtration system and it's going behind the building... Was kinda nice cause it turned into an excavation job. Nice way to start the new year.


yeah we moved some snow last night with the skid steer. Derek's is only the L135 but never seemed to bog down. Could use some extra weight though.





































Quick video


----------



## Dan85

Cool photos guys! We really got socked last Thursday - by far the most snow I've ever plowed at once. I've been in almost every night, moving and consolidating piles. 

Mike, I'm not much of a Chevy fan, but your personal truck looks really, really sharp! Good luck with your season guys.


----------



## MikeRi24

Dan85;1553169 said:


> Cool photos guys! We really got socked last Thursday - by far the most snow I've ever plowed at once. I've been in almost every night, moving and consolidating piles.
> 
> Mike, I'm not much of a Chevy fan, but your personal truck looks really, really sharp! Good luck with your season guys.


Thank you! I try to keep it nice, it needs some attention this spring as far as a couple small rust spots and dings and dents. It just turned 60,000 miles the other day, still going strong as ever!


----------



## nms0219

Stickers on the machine say L180 Thats bigger than mine at L170


----------



## MikeRi24

nms0219;1554793 said:


> Stickers on the machine say L180 Thats bigger than mine at L170


Yeah I typed wrong haha


----------



## nms0219

I think this picture is going on the website....


----------



## MikeRi24

Well much has changed in the last 8 months.... Gone are the '99 Big Block Chevy and the '01 Ford F250 as well as the straight blades that were on them....I've since demoted my '06 Chevy to work truck duty and picked up this unit for myself:









It's a 2006 F250 Lariat Diesel. It only had 44,000 miles on it when I bought it, the maintenance records showed that the previous owner had everything and I mean EVERYTHING serviced at the Ford dealer (oil changes, tire rotations, inspections hell the guy even bought windshield wipers and washer fluid from the dealer), always had it undercoated, smeared grease over all the brake lines, fuel lines, tranny lines, etc. The dealership had to put new tires on it for me when I bought it because the ones that were on it were smoked however they were the same tires that the truck rolled off the assembly line with. Anyway, I've since added my usual touches with lights, toolbox, back rack and all that and I also put a 4" Magnaflow turbo-back exhaust on. Next in the works is saving up to get the heads studded and EGR system deleted, then I'll get a programmer for it and have some fun. Theres nothing wrong with it now but I want to get that stuff done before it becomes a problem. I love everything about the truck except the payment haha

I also picked up a Boss 8'2" V plow recently, this was another good score. Everyone always says "oh I only plowed my own driveway with it, always stored indoors, washed it it with hot water after every use, had it serviced at the dealer every year blah blah blah" well this guy wasnt kidding this is the closest thing to brand new as you can get! As part of this deal I also have a like-new boss mount for a 2000-2007 GM HD truck if anyone is interested. 




I'm still looking for a newer V-plow to replace the 9'2" Boss I have. I'd like to find a nice VXT to go on the Ford but if I don't I'll just roll with the older one for this year.


----------



## durafish

looking good! any pics of the lights?


----------



## MikeRi24

durafish;1656055 said:


> looking good! any pics of the lights?


Not yet it's not quite done....I will say its not as crazy as my Chevy was/is....


----------



## havenlax18

Looks good man love the ford I have friends with 6.0's and they are bulletproofed too. When they are stock I would rather stick with my chipped 7.3 but bulletproofed you can't beat the 6.0


----------



## MikeRi24

Had a little pre-thanksgiving snow storm....

I never did find another plow for the Ford so I just rant the 9'2" on it but I got a set of wings...she pushes some snow!!!!


The above pic was taken at a site that I split with a friend of mine. Interesting arrangement here, the property owners have a good size Kubota L-Series tractor with a Pro-Tech pusher on it and need some1 to basically show up and run the tractor. So my buddy did not have anyone to run the tractor, and I did so basically he handles the paperwork and customer contact end, I supply the labor and after we pay my employee we split whatever is left. This is a pic of the tractor I'll get a better one next time I visit the site.


This is alittle shed I picked up that I keep at another one of my commercial sites that has TON of sidewalk work. One of my part-timers shows up and opens up the shed and runs the big Ariens blower and spreads ice melt after we plow. Works out really well.


----------



## scott3430

That 8'2" V does look brand new. How do you like your wings?


----------



## CAT 245ME

The Boss was a very nice find, I found one just like yours a couple months ago, an 08 8'2 flat top, no wear on the cutting edges, smart lock cylinders. Just a clean home owner V plow for $1500.

There is always deals to be found no matter what time of year it is.


----------



## BlueRam2500

Nice Ford man! Best of luck this winter.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Good to see them wings on that 9'2". I just finished installed pro wings on my 9', and thought to myself for a minute, man I'm crazy. Glad to see I'm not the only one who does it!


----------



## MikeRi24

scott3430;1673056 said:


> That 8'2" V does look brand new. How do you like your wings?


I like them a lot they move quite a bit of snow.



BlueRam2500;1673163 said:


> Nice Ford man! Best of luck this winter.


Thanks!



KL&M Snow Div.;1673205 said:


> Good to see them wings on that 9'2". I just finished installed pro wings on my 9', and thought to myself for a minute, man I'm crazy. Glad to see I'm not the only one who does it!


I can see why people go bonkers over those Western Wide Out things because getting in and out of the truck to take the wings on and off between sites does get old pretty quick


----------



## theguynextdoor

Why do you take the wings off between accounts?


----------



## MatthewG

That is a nifty shed, I cant tell you how many times I wish I had a place to store just a snow blower and a few bags of sidewalk salt on site. I dont have any empty trucks just for a blower


----------



## MikeRi24

theguynextdoor;1673242 said:


> Why do you take the wings off between accounts?


I can't V it all the way or it scrapes the ground so its still like 10' 6" wide. However, at 3 in the morning when theres no cars I don't take them off but during the day its kinda hard to drive down main street with them on during rush hour though....


----------



## MikeRi24

We've been crazy busy plowing the last month! Quite a turn around from the last 2 winters. I havent really taken too many pics but heres a couple of the tractor we use at the one site. Its a Kubots L3050 with a Protec pusher box.







And my truck washed up


----------



## MikeRi24

Been having a Blizzard (yes the weather service has actually classified it as a legit blizzad) with 30 mph sustained winds and sustained windchill of 30-45 below zero for the past 24 hrs.....waiting for it to be over to go plow


----------



## Dan85

All the stuff on my route wound up closing, so we cut out and now we're waiting it out too. It's no fun being out there in this weather!


----------



## MikeRi24

Dan85;1713654 said:


> All the stuff on my route wound up closing, so we cut out and now we're waiting it out too. It's no fun being out there in this weather!


I called the places that we do sidewalks at and told them that due to the danger imposed by the severe windchill that we would not be doing any sidewalk or detail work. I'm not making my guys get out of the trucks in this, thats not safe.


----------



## wislxer

MikeRi24;1703255 said:


> Its a Kubots L3050 with a Protec pusher box.


You mean L5030? Anyhow, how does it do pushing that protech? That Boss and Ford combo is sweet.


----------



## Dan85

MikeRi24;1713830 said:


> I called the places that we do sidewalks at and told them that due to the danger imposed by the severe windchill that we would not be doing any sidewalk or detail work. I'm not making my guys get out of the trucks in this, thats not safe.


This year, we've been having trouble finding reliable sidewalk guys, so I took one for the team and offered to head up the downtown sidewalk crew in lieu of plowing - since it's easier to find a guy who will sit in a truck/machine. Clearly, no good deed goes unpunished!

I 100% agree with you and that was the case I was trying to make with our company, but our powers to be wouldn't hear it. Doesn't make much sense to shovel walks in 30+ mph winds with sub-zero wind chills. Same thing with these travel bans, I told my guys to come in when they SAFELY can. I can't demand my guys drive through a travel ban just to head in and shovel walks. Then I catch flack because we don't have enough sidewalk guys on site.

Hope the clean up goes well. I'm heading out in a little bit to do our cleanup.


----------



## MikeRi24

wislxer;1714546 said:


> You mean L5030? Anyhow, how does it do pushing that protech? That Boss and Ford combo is sweet.


yeah thats it. Honestly that tractor is not the right tool for the job. I'd rather do the place with my truck top be honest. The tractor just does not have enough power to really push that kind of snow. You cant tell in the pictures but that lot is all straight runs about 200-300 yards deep at least with the truck you can angle it off to the side but that tractor really struggles.



Dan85;1715216 said:


> This year, we've been having trouble finding reliable sidewalk guys, so I took one for the team and offered to head up the downtown sidewalk crew in lieu of plowing - since it's easier to find a guy who will sit in a truck/machine. Clearly, no good deed goes unpunished!
> 
> I 100% agree with you and that was the case I was trying to make with our company, but our powers to be wouldn't hear it. Doesn't make much sense to shovel walks in 30+ mph winds with sub-zero wind chills. Same thing with these travel bans, I told my guys to come in when they SAFELY can. I can't demand my guys drive through a travel ban just to head in and shovel walks. Then I catch flack because we don't have enough sidewalk guys on site.
> 
> Hope the clean up goes well. I'm heading out in a little bit to do our cleanup.


Yea I hate doing sidewalks we only do them for big customers where it is absolutely necessary to keep the contracts. In all honesty I really don't even like plowing, its too stressful and unpredictable. A bad winter of plowing can ruin a really profitable summer. I would like to get my business to the point where someday I can just do a ton of work in the summer and not have to plow in the winter or only do a couple parking lots.


----------



## WIPensFan

MikeRi24;1713830 said:


> I called the places that we do sidewalks at and told them that due to the danger imposed by the severe windchill that we would not be doing any sidewalk or detail work. I'm not making my guys get out of the trucks in this, thats not safe.


Your truck all washed up looks awesome! Love that color.

Now, you and your crew need to hike up your skirts and go do those walks!


----------



## MikeRi24

WIPensFan;1717843 said:


> Your truck all washed up looks awesome! Love that color.
> 
> Now, you and your crew need to hike up your skirts and go do those walks!


We got them done within 24 hours. The whole city was shut down again that day so it wasnt a big deal to anyone.


----------



## wislxer

MikeRi24;1717814 said:


> yeah thats it. Honestly that tractor is not the right tool for the job. I'd rather do the place with my truck top be honest. The tractor just does not have enough power to really push that kind of snow. You cant tell in the pictures but that lot is all straight runs about 200-300 yards deep at least with the truck you can angle it off to the side but that tractor really struggles.


Yeah I wouldn't guess a 4500 lb compact tractor with a pusher on it's loader arms would be the right tool for the job for pushes that long. Can you tell the lot owner that you'd rather use your truck so you can windrow? Tell them you're afraid you're gonna bend the loader arms? Good luck!

BTW, is the person operating that tractor really 4' tall or is that just an optical illusion?


----------



## MikeRi24

wislxer;1719235 said:


> Yeah I wouldn't guess a 4500 lb compact tractor with a pusher on it's loader arms would be the right tool for the job for pushes that long. Can you tell the lot owner that you'd rather use your truck so you can windrow? Tell them you're afraid you're gonna bend the loader arms? Good luck!
> 
> BTW, is the person operating that tractor really 4' tall or is that just an optical illusion?


Yeah like I said we get paid by the hour to do the work there and if anything breaks they have to pay to get it fixed, not us.

It must be a goofy pic cuz that guy is like 6'2" hahah


----------



## MikeRi24

In the middle of our fall cleanups, it snowed and we had to plow. Then the snow melted so we did some more fall cleanups. Then it snowed and we had to plow again. Then the snow melted and we did some more cleanups....you get the idea. Anyway we are finally done with the cleanups and it has been pretty calm on the snow front, so I got the whole fleet cleaned up for a couple pictures. Yes, thats the old '99 it's back in the fleet again and I've added an 8'2" V-plow and a Daniels back plow. This thing is a monster on driveways now! But heres the fleet, its not the prettiest, not the newest, and with the exception of the Ford it's all paid for so I wouldn't trade it for 3 new truck payments any day!


----------



## MikeRi24

I also realized that I have not posted any updates since almost a year ago. I did a lot of work to my Ford over the summer, including a small lift, Harley grill, OEM Ford 20" rims with 35"x12.5" General Grabber AT2s (for the summer) and on the mechanical side I had the EGR completely deleted, oil cooler replaced, Sinister coolant filter and an SCT Livewire TS tuner. It's not done yet but it's getting there...


----------

